# Lets show some support to our Pro Girls.



## Zee1436114538 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wendy Mcready and Sarah Bridges will be competing 4 weeks time at the atlantic city pro show. Lets all show them our support and recognition they deserve.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Agreed 100%. The girls in this sport don't get much acknowledgement, certainly not positive feedback, and like it or not guys, you gotta respect the effort and dedication it takes to do what they do.

Good luck to both of them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

both these names have been on the scene for years, the dedication is unbelieve i hope the reap the rewards they deserve

x


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't know Sarah Well but I do get on well with Wendy, she's a good lass and a committed bodybuilder. Your totally right Shane, the girls deserve as much, if not more, respect than the guys. Its all down to business and marketing that the girls don't get more press and exposure.

As a company we do support packages and sponsorships for a lot of the girls bcos in my opionion they have it equally as hard as the guys and many still have children and men to look after too whilst preparing for a show.

How hard must it be for a woman in the latter stages of the diet to be cooking "regular" meals for their kids and partners?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I do not know Sarah but have heard alot of great things about her, i know Wendy and she is a great person whilst both being excellant athletes i wish them all the best for the show


----------

